# Please help me find a rat breeder in or around Newport south Wales? Looked everywhere



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I know I asked on my other thread and on classifieds. I thought I'd make a thread dedicated to where to get my new rats from anyway as not everyone will read the classifieds and my other thread won't wasn't really about the breeder but about the rats themselves.

To anyone who doesn't already know I'm looking to get two or three baby make rats asap and as young as possible. I'm not looking for anu type in particular but some unusual colouring or especially a dumbo would be great. Never had a dumbo before. Mainly had self coloured and hooded top ears.
My best experiences with rats have been from ones from pets at home and from two litters we had here at home (from two rats purchased at a different store).

I am considering newport pets at home but am looking also for a breeder in or around my area that is highly recommended. I cannot find anyone. Need someone in or around Newport south Wales please. I've googled, I've asked on other forums etc. I might be getting this £40 second hand Jenny rat cage soon from someone in Newport who works at pets at home funnily enough. So I may need the rats sooner than I thought. 

Thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

I have had rats from the other end of the country, and my rats have travelled to others elsewhere too, as through the use of a 'rat train' and nice volunteers on rat forums letting them hitch a ride.


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

Go on facebook look up Animal Advice or Pets for sale/wanted in south wales scroll down there was a girl who had rat for sale 

I would really stay away from that pets at home, very bad rep.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I've heard of the rat train.
Is it where you pay ppl who will transport them for you? 
Is the woman on the fb link the one from new tradegar?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Just because your getting the cage doesn't mean you 'need the rats sooner' wait for the right ones to come up, there's certainly no rush.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Im just tempted because they're the types I want.


----------

